# Importance Of Chaupai Sahib Ji !



## itsmaneet (Sep 12, 2012)

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
One Lord; With the Blessings of the True Guru.

ਕਬਯੋ ਬਾਚ ਬੇਨਤੀ ॥ ਚੌਪਈ ॥
Prayer of the poet. Chaupai (type of poetry meter)

ਹਮਰੀ ਕਰੋ ਹਾਥ ਦੈ ਰੱਛਾ ॥ ਪੂਰਨ ਹੋਇ ਚਿੱਤ ਕੀ ਇੱਛਾ ॥
Protect me, O Lord with your Hands; may all my heart's desires be fulfilled.

ਤਵ ਚਰਨਨ ਮਨ ਰਹੈ ਹਮਾਰਾ ॥ ਅਪਨਾ ਜਾਨ ਕਰੋ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਰਾ ॥੩੭੭॥
May my mind focus on your Feet; sustain me, as your own.377.

ਹਮਰੇ ਦੁਸ਼ਟ ਸਭੈ ਤੁਮ ਘਾਵਹੁ ॥ ਆਪੁ ਹਾਥ ਦੈ ਮੋਹਿ ਬਚਾਵਹੁ ॥
O Lord, Destroy all my enemies and guard me with your Hands.

ਸੁਖੀ ਬਸੈ ਮੋਰੋ ਪਰਿਵਾਰਾ ॥ ਸੇਵਕ ਸਿੱਖਯ ਸਭੈ ਕਰਤਾਰਾ ॥੩੭੮॥
O, Creator, May my family live in comfort along with all devotees and disciples.378.

ਮੋ ਰੱਛਾ ਨਿਜੁ ਕਰ ਦੈ ਕਰਿਯੈ ॥ ਸਭ ਬੈਰਿਨ ਕੌ ਆਜ ਸੰਘਰਿਯੈ ॥
Always shelter and protect me, O Lord and gather this day all my enemies;

ਪੂਰਨ ਹੋਇ ਹਮਾਰੀ ਆਸਾ ॥ ਤੋਰਿ ਭਜਨ ਕੀ ਰਹੈ ਪਿਯਾਸਾ ॥੩੭੯॥
May all my aspirations be fulfilled; let my thirst for your Name remain perpetual.379.

ਤੁਮਹਿ ਛਾਡਿ ਕੋਈ ਅਵਰ ਨ ਧਯਾਊਂ ॥ ਜੋ ਬਰ ਚਹੋਂ ਸੁ ਤੁਮਤੇ ਪਾਊਂ ॥
May I focus on none else except You; and whatever I desire, be obtained from You;

ਸੇਵਕ ਸਿੱਖਯ ਹਮਾਰੇ ਤਾਰਿਯਹਿ ॥ ਚੁਨ ਚੁਨ ਸ਼ੱਤ੍ਰੁ ਹਮਾਰੇ ਮਾਰਿਯਹਿ ॥੩੮੦॥
Let my devotees and disciples cross the world-ocean; all my vices be singled out and killed.380.

ਆਪੁ ਹਾਥ ਦੈ ਮੁਝੈ ਉਬਰਿਯੈ ॥ ਮਰਨ ਕਾਲ ਤ੍ਰਾਸ ਨਿਵਰਿਯੈ ॥
With Your own Hands lift me; and free me from the fear of death;

ਹੂਜੋ ਸਦਾ ਹਮਾਰੇ ਪੱਛਾ ॥ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਸਿਧੁਜ ਜੂ ਕਰਿਯਹੁ ਰੱਛਾ ॥੩੮੧॥
Be always there by my side; Supreme Lord, always safeguard me.381.

ਰਾਖਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਮੁਹਿ ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰੇ ॥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸੰਤ ਸਹਾਇ ਪਿਯਾਰੇ ॥
Sustainer Lord, always preserve and save me; Most dear, the Protector of the Saints:

ਦੀਨਬੰਧੁ ਦੁਸ਼ਟਨ ਕੇ ਹੰਤਾ ॥ ਤੁਮਹੋ ਪੁਰੀ ਚਤੁਰਦਸ ਕੰਤਾ ॥੩੮੨॥
Friend of the poor, destroyer of the enemies; You are the Master of the fourteen worlds.382.

ਕਾਲ ਪਾਇ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਬਪੁ ਧਰਾ ॥ ਕਾਲ ਪਾਇ ਸ਼ਿਵਜੂ ਅਵਤਰਾ ॥
In due course, Brahma appeared in physical form; and in time Shiva was incarnated;

ਕਾਲ ਪਾਇ ਕਰਿ ਬਿਸ਼ਨ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼ਾ ॥ ਸਕਲ ਕਾਲ ਕਾ ਕੀਯਾ ਤਮਾਸ਼ਾ ॥੩੮੩॥
In due course, Vishnu manifested himself; all this is the wondrous play of the Temporal Lord.383.

ਜਵਨ ਕਾਲ ਜੋਗੀ ਸ਼ਿਵ ਕੀਯੋ ॥ ਬੇਦ ਰਾਜ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਜੂ ਥੀਯੋ ॥
The Temporal Lord, created Shiva and Jogi; just like Brahma, the Master of the Vedas;

ਜਵਨ ਕਾਲ ਸਭ ਲੋਕ ਸਵਾਰਾ ॥ ਨਮਸ਼ਕਾਰ ਹੈ ਤਾਹਿ ਹਮਾਰਾ ॥੩੮੪॥
The Temporal Lord fashioned the entire Universe; I salute you, Lord.384.

ਜਵਨ ਕਾਲ ਸਭ ਜਗਤ ਬਨਾਯੋ ॥ ਦੇਵ ਦੈਤ ਜੱਛਨ ਉਪਜਾਯੋ ॥
The Temporal Lord, created the whole world; the gods, demons and perfect beings;

ਆਦਿ ਅੰਤਿ ਏਕੈ ਅਵਤਾਰਾ ॥ ਸੋਈ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਮਝਿਯਹੁ ਹਮਾਰਾ ॥੩੮੫॥
From start to end, He is the only One; I consider Him only as my Guru.385.

ਨਮਸ਼ਕਾਰ ਤਿਸ ਹੀ ਕੋ ਹਮਾਰੀ ॥ ਸਕਲ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਜਿਨ ਆਪ ਸਵਾਰੀ ॥
I salute Him, non else, but Him only; who has created Himself and all beings;

ਸਿਵਕਨ ਕੋ ਸਵਗੁਨ ਸੁਖ ਦੀਯੋ ॥ ਸ਼ੱਤ੍ਰੁਨ ਕੋ ਪਲ ਮੋ ਬਧ ਕੀਯੋ ॥੩੮੬॥
He bestows Divine virtues and blessings on His devotees; He slays the demons instantly.386

ਘਟ ਘਟ ਕੇ ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਜਾਨਤ ॥ ਭਲੇ ਬੁਰੇ ਕੀ ਪੀਰ ਪਛਾਨਤ ॥
He knows the inner feelings of every heart; He knows the anguish of both the good and the bad;

ਚੀਟੀ ਤੇ ਕੁੰਚਰ ਅਸਥੂਲਾ ॥ ਸਭ ਪਰ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟਿ ਕਰਿ ਫੂਲਾ ॥੩੮੭॥
From the ant to the solid elephant; He casts His limitless blessings and graceful glance on all.387.

ਸੰਤਨ ਦੁਖ ਪਾਏ ਤੇ ਦੁਖੀ ॥ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਏ ਸਾਧਨ ਕੇ ਸੁਖੀ ॥
He is pained, when He sees His saints in grief; He is joyous, when His saints are happy.

ਏਕ ਏਕ ਕੀ ਪੀਰ ਪਛਾਨੈ ॥ ਘਟ ਘਟ ਕੇ ਪਟ ਪਟ ਕੀ ਜਾਨੈ ॥੩੮੮॥
He knows the inner agony of all; He knows the innermost secrets of each and every heart.388.

ਜਬ ਉਦਕਰਖ ਕਰਾ ਕਰਤਾਰਾ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਜਾ ਧਰਤ ਤਬ ਦੇਹ ਅਪਾਰਾ ॥
When the Creator projected Himself, His creation manifested itself in many forms;

ਜਬ ਆਕਰਖ ਕਰਤ ਹੋ ਕਬਹੂੰ ॥ ਤੁਮ ਮੈ ਮਿਲਤ ਦੇਹ ਧਰ ਸਭਹੂੰ ॥੩੮੯॥
When at any time He withdraws His creation, all the physical forms are merged into Him.389.

ਜੇਤੇ ਬਦਨ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟਿ ਸਭ ਧਾਰੈ ॥ ਆਪੁ ਆਪੁਨੀ ਬੂਝਿ ਉਚਾਰੈ ॥
All the bodies of living beings created in the world speak about Him according to their understanding;

ਤੁਮ ਸਭ ਹੀ ਤੇ ਰਹਤ ਨਿਰਾਲਮ ॥ ਜਾਨਤ ਬੇਦ ਭੇਦ ਅਰੁ ਆਲਮ ॥੩੯੦॥
But O Lord, You live quite apart from everything; this fact is known to the Vedas and the wise.390.

ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ਨ੍ਰਿਬਿਕਾਰ ਨ੍ਰਿਲੰਭ ॥ ਆਦਿ ਅਨੀਲ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਅਸੰਭ ॥
The Lord is Formless, flawless, needing no shelter or support: Primal Power, Blemish-less, without a Beginning and Unborn;

ਤਾਕਾ ਮੂੜ੍ਹ ਉਚਾਰਤ ਭੇਦਾ ॥ ਜਾਕੋ ਭੇਵ ਨ ਪਾਵਤ ਬੇਦਾ ॥੩੯੧॥
Only the fool claims boastfully about the knowledge of His secrets, which even the Vedas do not know.391.

ਤਾਕੌ ਕਰਿ ਪਾਹਨ ਅਨੁਮਾਨਤ ॥ ਮਹਾਂ ਮੂੜ੍ਹ ਕਛੁ ਭੇਦ ਨ ਜਾਨਤ ॥
The fool considers Him a stone, but the great fool does not know any secret;

ਮਹਾਂਦੇਵ ਕੌ ਕਹਤ ਸਦਾ ਸ਼ਿਵ ॥ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ਕਾ ਚੀਨਤ ਨਹਿ ਭਿਵ ॥੩੯੨॥
He calls Shiva "The Eternal Lord", but he does not know the secret of the Formless Lord.392.

ਆਪੁ ਆਪੁਨੀ ਬੁਧਿ ਹੈ ਜੇਤੀ ॥ ਬਰਨਤ ਭਿੰਨ ਭਿੰਨ ਤੁਹਿ ਤੇਤੀ ॥
According to one's own intellect, one describes You differently;

ਤੁਮਰਾ ਲਖਾ ਨ ਜਾਇ ਪਸਾਰਾ ॥ ਕਿਹ ਬਿਧਿ ਸਜਾ ਪ੍ਰਥਮ ਸੰਸਾਰਾ ॥੩੯੩॥
The limits of Your creation cannot be known and how the world was fashioned in the beginning?393.

ਏਕੈ ਰੂਪ ਅਨੂਪ ਸਰੂਪਾ ॥ ਰੰਕ ਭਯੋ ਰਾਵ ਕਹੀਂ ਭੂਪਾ ॥
He has only one unparalleled Form; He manifests Himself as a poor man or a king at different places;

ਅੰਡਜ ਜੇਰਜ ਸੇਤਜ ਕੀਨੀ ॥ ਉਤਭੁਜ ਖਾਨਿ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਰਚਿ ਦੀਨੀ ॥੩੯੪॥
He created creatures from egg, womb, fluid; then He created the plant kingdom.394.

ਕਹੂੰ ਫੂਲਿ ਰਾਜਾ ਹ੍ਵੈ ਬੈਠਾ ॥ ਕਹੂੰ ਸਿਮਟਿ ਭਯੋ ਸ਼ੰਕਰ ਇਕੈਠਾ ॥
Somewhere He sits joyfully as a king; somewhere He contracts Himself as Shiva, the Yogi;

ਸਗਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟਿ ਦਿਖਾਇ ਅਚੰਭਵ ॥ ਆਦਿ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਸਰੂਪ ਸੁਯੰਭਵ ॥੩੯੫॥
All His creation unfolds wonderful things; He, the Primal Power, is from the beginning and is Self-Existent.395.

ਅਬ ਰੱਛਾ ਮੇਰੀ ਤੁਮ ਕਰੋ ॥ ਸਿੱਖਯ ਉਬਾਰਿ ਅਸਿੱਖਯ ਸੱਘਰੋ ॥
Now please, keep me under Your protection; grant me virtuous learning and dispel my ignorances 

ਦੁਸ਼ਟ ਜਿਤੇ ਉਠਵਤ ਉਤਪਾਤਾ ॥ ਸਕਲ ਮਲੇਛ ਕਰੋ ਰਣ ਘਾਤਾ ॥੩੯੬॥
All the villains, arisings and outrages; all the tyrants be destroyed in the battlefield.396.

ਜੇ ਅਸਿਧੁਜ ਤਵ ਸ਼ਰਨੀ ਪਰੇ ॥ ਤਿਨ ਕੇ ਦੁਸ਼ਟ ਦੁਖਿਤ ਹ੍ਵੈ ਮਰੇ ॥
Supreme Destroyer, those who sought Your refuge, their enemies meet painful death;

ਪੁਰਖ ਜਵਨ ਪਗੁ ਪਰੇ ਤਿਹਾਰੇ ॥ ਤਿਨ ਕੇ ਤੁਮ ਸੰਕਟ ਸਭ ਟਾਰੇ ॥੩੯੭॥
Those people who fall at Your Feet; You remove all their troubles.397.

ਜੋ ਕਲਿ ਕੌ ਇਕ ਬਾਰ ਧਿਐਹੈ ॥ ਤਾ ਕੇ ਕਾਲ ਨਿਕਟਿ ਨਹਿ ਐਹੈ ॥
Those who meditate on the Supreme Destroyer even once, death cannot even approach them;

ਰੱਛਾ ਹੋਇ ਤਾਹਿ ਸਭ ਕਾਲਾ ॥ ਦੁਸ਼ਟ ਅਰਿਸ਼ਟ ਟਰੇ ਤਤਕਾਲਾ ॥੩੯੮॥
They remain protected at all times; their enemies and troubles come to an end instantly.398.

ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਾਟਿ ਤਨ ਜਾਹਿ ਨਿਹਰਿਹੋ ॥ ਤਾਕੇ ਤਾਪ ਤਨਕ ਮਹਿ ਹਰਿਹੋ ॥
Upon whomsoever You cast Your blessing and merciful glance; they are freed of their ego instantly;

ਰਿੱਧਿ ਸਿੱਧਿ ਘਰ ਮੋਂ ਸਭ ਹੋਈ ॥ ਦੁਸ਼ਟ ਛਾਹ ਛ੍ਵੈ ਸਕੈ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥੩੯੯॥
All the worldly and spiritual pleasures are in their homes; none of their enemies can even touch their shadow.399.

ਏਕ ਬਾਰ ਜਿਨ ਤੁਮੈਂ ਸੰਭਾਰਾ ॥ਕਾਲ ਫਾਸ ਤੇ ਤਾਹਿ ਉਬਾਰਾ ॥
Whoever remembers You even once; You save them from the noose of death;

ਜਿਨ ਨਰ ਨਾਮ ਤਿਹਾਰੋ ਕਹਾ ॥ ਦਾਰਿਦ ਦੁਸ਼ਟ ਦੋਖ ਤੇ ਰਹਾ ॥੪੦੦॥
Anyone who has recited your Name; is saved from poverty, tyrants and pain.400.

ਖੜਗ ਕੇਤ ਮੈਂ ਸ਼ਰਨਿ ਤਿਹਾਰੀ ॥ ਆਪ ਹਾਥ ਦੈ ਲੇਹੁ ਉਬਾਰੀ ॥
Lord of the Almighty Sword, provides a shield for my protection. With Your Hands you have saved me.

ਸਰਬ ਠੌਰ ਮੋ ਹੋਹੁ ਸਹਾਈ ॥ ਦੁਸ਼ਟ ਦੋਖ ਤੇ ਲੇਹੁ ਬਚਾਈ ॥੪੦੧॥
You bestow help on me at all places and rescue me from pain and the designs of my demons.401.

ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰੀ ਹਮ ਪਰ ਜਗਮਾਤਾ ॥ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਕਰਾ ਪੂਰਨ ਸੁਭ ਰਾਤਾ ॥
The Mother of the world has been kind towards me and I have completed the book this auspicious night;

ਕਿਲਬਿਖ ਸਕਲ ਦੇਹ ਕੋ ਹਰਤਾ ॥ ਦੁਸ਼ਟ ਦੋਖਿਯਨ ਕੋ ਛੈ ਕਰਤਾ ॥੪੦੨॥
The Lord is the destroyer of all the sins of the body and removes all the malicious and wickedness therein.402.

ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਸਿਧੁਜ ਜਬ ਭਏ ਦਯਾਲਾ ॥ ਪੂਰਨ ਕਰਾ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਤਤਕਾਲਾ ॥
When the Supreme Destroyer became merciful; this book was sucessfully completed.

ਮਨ ਬਾਂਛਤ ਫਲ ਪਾਵੈ ਸੋਈ ॥ ਦੂਖ ਨ ਤਿਸੈ ਬਿਆਪਤ ਕੋਈ ॥੪੦੩॥
The minds desires will be fulfilled; and no pain and suffering will come to the reader thereof.403.

ਅੜਿੱਲ ॥
ARRIL

ਸੁਨੈ ਗੁੰਗ ਜੋ ਯਾਹਿ ਸੁ ਰਸਨਾ ਪਾਵਈ ॥ ਸੁਨੈ ਮੂੜ੍ਹ ਚਿਤ ਲਾਇ ਚਤੁਰਤਾ ਆਵਈ ॥
The dumb, who come and listen will be blessed with the tongue to speak; the fool, who will listens attentively, will obtain wisdom;

ਦੂਖ ਦਰਦ ਭੌ ਨਿਕਟ ਨ ਤਿਨ ਨਰ ਕੇ ਰਹੈ ॥ ਹੋ ਜੋ ਯਾਕੀ ਏਕ ਬਾਰ ਚੌਪਈ ਕੋ ਕਹੈ ॥੪੦੪॥
Suffering, pain or fear will leave from the person, who will even once recite this Chaupai - prayer once.404.


ਚੌਪਈ ॥
CHAUPAI

ਸੰਬਤ ਸੱਤ੍ਰਹ ਸਹਸ ਭਣਿੱਜੈ ॥ ਅਰਧ ਸਹਸ ਫੁਨਿ ਤੀਨਿ ਕਹਿੱਜੈ ॥
It was Bikrami Samvat 1753;

ਭਾਦ੍ਰਵ ਸੁਦੀ ਅਸ਼ਟਮੀ ਰਵਿ ਵਾਰਾ ॥ ਤੀਰ ਸਤੁੱਦ੍ਰਵ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸੁਧਾਰਾ ॥੪੦੫॥
This book was competed on the banks of Sutlej on Sunday, the eighth Sudi in the month of Bhadon.

ਸ੍ਵੈਯਾ ॥
Swaiya 

ਪਾਂਇ ਗਹੇ ਜਬ ਤੇ ਤੁਮਰੇ ਤਬ ਤੇ ਕੋਊ ਆਂਖ ਤਰੇ ਨਹੀ ਆਨਯੋ ॥ ਰਾਮ ਰਹੀਮ ਪੁਰਾਨ ਕੁਰਾਨ ਅਨੇਕ ਕਹੈਂ ਮਤ ਏਕ ਨ ਮਾਨਯੋ ॥ 
Since the day I caught hold of your feet, I have not looked elsewhere; Ram, Rahin, Puranas, Quran many recite but even one does not understand.

ਸਿੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਸਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਬੇਦ ਸਭੈ ਬਹੁ ਭੇਦ ਕਹੈ ਹਮ ਏਕ ਨ ਜਾਨਯੋ ॥ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਸਿਪਾਨ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੁਮਰੀ ਕਰਿ ਮੈ ਨ ਕਹਯੋ ਸਭ ਤੋਹਿ ਬਖਾਨਯੋ ॥੮੬੩॥
The Simritis, Shastras and Vedas all describe many mysteries, but I do not know any of them. O sword-wielder God! All here has been described by your Grace; what can I say, it is as you have ordained (863)

ਦੋਹਰਾ ॥
Dohra

ਸਗਲ ਦੁਆਰ ਕਉ ਛਾਡਿ ਕੈ ਗਹਯੋ ਤੁਹਾਰੋ ਦੁਆਰ ॥ ਬਾਂਹਿ ਗਹੇ ਕੀ ਲਾਜ ਅਸਿ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਦਾਸ ਤੁਹਾਰ ॥੮੬੪॥
O Lord ! I have abandoned all other venues and have taken your path only. With the Lord's arm sheltering me, this is, Gobind, Your slave. (864)


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 12, 2012)

ਹੂਜੋ ਸਦਾ ਹਮਾਰੇ ਪੱਛਾ ॥ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਸਿਧੁਜ ਜੂ ਕਰਿਯਹੁ ਰੱਛਾ ॥੩੮੧॥
Supreme Lord is a mistranslation of ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਸਿਧੁਜ.
ਸ੍ਰੀ - Goddess
ਅਸਿ - Sword
ਧੁਜ - Symbol, Flag

This is a prayer to the Goddess. I don't know why "He" is being used to refer to the Feminine power, ਸ੍ਰੀ.

Other than that I just want say that you ought to actually say something about the importance of Chaupai Sahib rather than simply quote the bani.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Sep 12, 2012)

BhagatSingh said:


> ਹੂਜੋ ਸਦਾ ਹਮਾਰੇ ਪੱਛਾ ॥ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਸਿਧੁਜ ਜੂ ਕਰਿਯਹੁ ਰੱਛਾ ॥੩੮੧॥
> Supreme Lord is a mistranslation of ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਸਿਧੁਜ.
> ਸ੍ਰੀ - Goddess
> ਅਸਿ - Sword
> ...


 
BHAGAT SINGH Ji,
 I don't know why "He" is being used to refer to the Feminine power, ਸ੍ਰੀ.

This can be clearly understood from the grammar of the word  ਸ੍ਰੀ.

This word is Common Gender Word and can be used to refer He or SHE

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 12, 2012)

This is being shown on LIFE OK..under the Title Devohn ka DEV MAHADEV...Exactly as written in so called DG..but here the AUTHOR is not Guru Gobind Singh..its Kavi Shyam..

http://www.khalsanews.org/newspics/2012/09Sept2012/13 Sep 12/13 Sep 12 Kala Diwas poster.htm


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 12, 2012)

Prakash Singh ji 
ਸ੍ਰੀ is referring to ਏਕਾ ਮਾਈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਵਿਆਈ ਤਿਨਿ ਚੇਲੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥
(The One Divine Mother married to the three Deities: Brahma, Vishnu and Shiv.)

This prayer comes at the end of Chandi Di Vaar, Ballads of the Goddess of Destruction. 


Gyani ji,
I think it's pretty clear it's by Guru Gobind Singh ji. 
1 The historical books from 17th century mention this, referenced in 'In the Master's Presence'. 
2 In the beginning of this writing there is the prayer to the Goddess and the 9 Gurus, Guru Nanak to Guru Tegh Bahadur. 
3 Guru Gobind Singh ji's battle standard was Ashtbhuja Dhuja, meaning Eight-armed Symbol/Standard. The Goddess in India is often depicted with eight arms, where each one symbolizes a quality of Her.
4 Rituals dating back to the 17th century involve rituals for the Goddess. Even Guru Gobind Singh ji is involved.

Now this does not contradict the teachings of SGGS. It's definitely a deviation from SGGS's Chaturbhuja, Four-armed Lord, seated on the spiritual throne to the eight-armed Goddess, seated on the temporal throne. but not an outright contradiction.

But I bet you think differently.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 13, 2012)

1.in Samvat 1753..what YEAR of EESVEE is it ?? (EEsve is the  Universal World Calendar according to which today is 12th sept, 2012.)

2. IN Month of Bhadon 1753 where was Guur Gobind Singh Ji - corrobrate form other sources.

3.IN which MONTH and WHICH YEAR was Anandgarrh Fort vacated by Guru gobind Singh Ji ?
 4.On what date GGS arrived atSabo Ki talwandi Bhatinda and how long he stayed there ?
5. When he left for Naded AND HOW LONG HE TOOK TO ARRIVE THERE ?
6. On what date/year did GGS meet Banda Singh (Madho Dass bairagi) ?
7 On what date/Year did GGS pass ON ?


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 13, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> This is being shown on LIFE OK..under the Title Devohn ka DEV MAHADEV...Exactly as written in so called DG..but here the AUTHOR is not Guru Gobind Singh..its Kavi Shyam..



Who is Kavi Shyam?
I believe 'Kavi Shayam' is none other than Guruji himself. Most of the poets maintain their nick names (smthg other than their original). Guruji's mother Mata Gujri Ji use to call Guruji by the names of Ram & Shyam.



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Devohn ka DEV MAHADEV...Exactly as written in so called  DG..



Devon ka Dev - Mahadev... Guruji is right "Akal Purakh / Waheguru" is the Mahadev. Guruji himself says in DG - "Rajan Ke Raja Maharajan Ke Maharaja - Aeso Raj Shodd Aur Duja Kon Tiyayiye"


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 13, 2012)

BhagatSingh said:


> This is a prayer to the Goddess. I don't know why "He" is being used to refer to the Feminine power, ਸ੍ਰੀ.



One thing - Waheguru is nothing else but NAAM. Do NAAM have a gender? Only fools will argue on this. NAAM is within each & every minutest of the creation of WAHEGURU.

If Waheguru resides in a Saint, Waheguru resides in a Thief as well !!




BhagatSingh said:


> Other than that I just want say that you ought to actually say something  about the importance of Chaupai Sahib rather than simply quote the  bani.



Dear Brother - Plz read below, can you now imagine the importance of Chaupai Sahib ?

ਸੁਨੈ ਗੁੰਗ ਜੋ ਯਾਹਿ ਸੁ ਰਸਨਾ ਪਾਵਈ ॥ ਸੁਨੈ ਮੂੜ੍ਹ ਚਿਤ ਲਾਇ ਚਤੁਰਤਾ ਆਵਈ ॥
The dumb, who come and listen will be blessed with the tongue to speak;  the fool, who will listens attentively, will obtain wisdom;

ਦੂਖ ਦਰਦ ਭੌ ਨਿਕਟ ਨ ਤਿਨ ਨਰ ਕੇ ਰਹੈ ॥ ਹੋ ਜੋ ਯਾਕੀ ਏਕ ਬਾਰ ਚੌਪਈ ਕੋ ਕਹੈ ॥੪੦੪॥ 
Suffering, pain or fear will leave from the person, who will even once recite this Chaupai - prayer once.404.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 13, 2012)

> Suffering, pain or fear will leave from the person, who will even once recite this Chaupai - prayer once.



soon there will be no more litmus testing kits left at this rate


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 13, 2012)

no tests needed for the Guru's Bani .... atleast for me.


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Sep 13, 2012)

How many times have we seen programs run, 1 hour chaupai sahib, 12 hours chaupai sahib, 24 hours!  

Not so long ago, there was a group wanting to do 1 million Chaupai Sahibs and the result would have been justice for 1984!  

When will we understand that parrot fashion repetition is not what our Guru's wanted us to do, they wanted us to elevate to higher levels via Gurbani and take action to get things done.  

Gurbani is our study content and we must take our time to break it down, study it over a period of time and implement it step by step regardless of the amount of time taken.  Just like a University Degree, Diploma etc etc.  Then test ourselves regularly and compare our actions to what we have learnt to develop further.

Anytime Gurbani states that our dukh/pains will go away doesn't mean the shabad becomes a mantra to not get "physical pain".  The references tell us that if we understand the principles of Gurbani and practice them we will limit the amount of miss-fortunate incidents that are in our control ie a simple example if you do drugs/alcohol, its not good for your body over time you will have problems be it health wise or a potential accident with the abuse of drugs or attracting the wrong society.  If you listen to the Guru and stay away from these things you have limited you "pain".  Those pains that are destined for you Gurbani helps you to withstand them just like our Guru's did, the countless shaheeds etc etc.

Lets stop living in a fairy tale land, because the harsh reality is LIFE and when it bites, you best be ready for it.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 13, 2012)

Imho..MOST of the Trials Tribulations and Sufferings DUKHS of our KAUM began when we began RECITING this Chaupaii and FORSOOK the Naam in the 1429 Page SGGS declared GURU .
WE Lost our Khalsa Raaj..we LOST our PUNJAB..thousands of GURDHAAMs and Historical Gurdwaras, .slowly we lost even our waters, our capital city, our Language, and NOW even our YOUTH.....
YET MILLIONS of Chaupaiis continue to be recited all over endlessly..while we go FURTHER away form the TRUE GURU SGGS...

MILLIONS of Talking Sikhs became GUNGGEH..millions of seeing SIKHS became BLIND...the Author of this Chaupaii is making a totally false Fake claim...

READ all about the DATES and YEARS and WHY...etc at this link....
http://www.globalsikhstudies.net/pdf/Pal singh Purewal janam patri.pdf


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Sep 13, 2012)

I think it would be better if we can understand the IMPORTANCE OF DHUR KEE 
BAANEE  as GuRU.

This is clear direction given by our 10th NANAK GuRu GOBIND SINGH Ji.

Let us connect ourselves with the ROOT rather than BRANCHES.
Let us connect ourselves with the JOT raher than JAAT Of GuRU

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 13, 2012)

Gyani ji,


Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> 1.in Samvat 1753..what YEAR of EESVEE is it ?? (EEsve is the  Universal World Calendar according to which today is 12th sept, 2012.)
> 
> 2. IN Month of Bhadon 1753 where was Guru Gobind Singh Ji - corrobrate form other sources.


Don't know. Not familiar with those calendars you mention.



> 3.IN which MONTH and WHICH YEAR was Anandgarrh Fort vacated by Guru gobind Singh Ji ?
> 4.On what date GGS arrived atSabo Ki talwandi Bhatinda and how long he stayed there ?
> 5. When he left for Naded AND HOW LONG HE TOOK TO ARRIVE THERE ?
> 6. On what date/year did GGS meet Banda Singh (Madho Dass bairagi) ?
> 7 On what date/Year did GGS pass ON ?


In his final years, 1704-1708.

You point? I don't think I got it.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 14, 2012)

Bhagat Singh ji..the DATES of Guur Gobind Singh jis life as we all know it DONT JIVE with the dates written in dg as "completion dates"...there is  alot of contradiction...later on will try and write a small essay listing the whys and hows..calendars are confusing...yes..!!


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Sep 14, 2012)

Some old sundar gutkas are known to have chaupai sahib. and those dates are probably when the baanis were recompiled in Dasam Granth. I still don't know why it took ~50 years for that 'effort'. and why didn't Guru Gobind Singh compile a bir in Hazoor Sahib itself? I expected that first bir would be saved there.

I think this controversy can never be solved (regarding dasam granth and authenticity) and will only keep on dividing the Panth further. we should all do sangat of Guru, listen to Kirtan. if we do dasam baani paaths on our own, its ok, just like people do different meditations, jaaps, paaths etc. if you meet someone who doesn't believe in Dasam Granth, don't get surprised and don't be offended.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 14, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Bhagat Singh ji..the DATES of Guru Gobind Singh jis life as we all know it DONT JIVE with the dates written in dg as "completion dates"...there is  alot of contradiction...later on will try and write a small essay listing the whys and hows..calendars are confusing...yes..!!


There are dates written in DG as completion dates? this is new. Send me the pages.

That's two things on our homework list.


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 14, 2012)

Let's not try to take this to another dasam granth issue, as we have the appropriate posts active in that section.

However, with regards to the chaupai sahib, why is it that we have a complete and full version and also a version with pauri 26 and 27 missing!

I haven't researched into it, but did they think that the 2 pauris that have been cut were not put there by the Guru in the first instance ??
Or someone else came along and included them ??


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 15, 2012)

Bhagat Singh ji,

See the very First post of this Thread..Towards the End..

<<<<ਚੌਪਈ ॥
CHAUPAI

ਸੰਬਤ ਸੱਤ੍ਰਹ ਸਹਸ ਭਣਿੱਜੈ ॥ ਅਰਧ ਸਹਸ ਫੁਨਿ ਤੀਨਿ ਕਹਿੱਜੈ ॥
It was Bikrami Samvat 1753;

ਭਾਦ੍ਰਵ ਸੁਦੀ ਅਸ਼ਟਮੀ ਰਵਿ ਵਾਰਾ ॥ ਤੀਰ ਸਤੁੱਦ੍ਰਵ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸੁਧਾਰਾ ॥੪੦੫॥
This book was competed on the banks of Sutlej on Sunday, the eighth Sudi in the month of Bhadon.>>>>>>>>>

This is the date and Year this part of DG was Completed and where. IF the GURU was NOT at THIS Place on The Dates stated..we have 2 conclusions:
1. The Guru FORGOT...
2. The Guru doesnt KNOW his calendar very well....if he mixes up his *SUNDAYS* with say..TUESDAYS ?? For example IF I say..I was BORN on january, 15th 1949 on a SUNDAY......and it turns out that Jan 15 1949 is actually a TUESDAY ?? then what ??

3. The GURU is NOT the Author.. 

Read the Link I provided. Dates are ERASED/CANCELLED and changed...Photograpsh of original handwritten DG Bir form patna sahib included.

HOMWEORK..yes Ji..lots of Burning the midnight oil...for me too...

EACH composition in DG has  a Date and Year stamped at the END.


----------

